# Ghost Recon Online?



## Ramu56 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys,so Ghost Recon Online is now in Open beta.I am playing it and is really awesome.But there are not much Indians in there.If any of you guys are playing this game post here.We can play together."Alone You fight, together WE dominate!"


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to play, but the pings to usa are horrible for me, any singapore server?


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 5, 2012)

No,there are no Singapore serevers at the moment(I assume).I have a low ping too,but it wont effect the gameplay(Atleast for me).


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 5, 2012)

Kitna hai 
Whats the download SiZe ??


----------



## Ramu56 (Aug 5, 2012)

MuraliUtd said:


> Kitna hai
> Whats the download SiZe ??


Download size is 2 GB


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 6, 2012)

Ramu56 said:


> Download size is 2 GB


Ok thanks downloading...


----------



## rayfire (Jun 28, 2013)

i started playing, not much fun.


----------

